# Paying overstay



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

We're having to overstay our 30 day tourist visa by 2 days.... it's the earliest flight back we could get!
We were told it's no problem.... just pay 500 baht per day on departure. The guy at the airport immigration desk told us this when we entered.
Does anybody know if we can pay this buy credit card? Can't find any info relating to credit card payments .
Don't really want to visit another ATM before we leave!
thanks,
Sue.


----------

